

Happy Birthday: KDE is now 15 - emilsedgh
http://dot.kde.org/2011/10/05/freedom-15-years-party

======
aninteger
I was hoping for some pictures that showed the progression of the UI through
those 15 years but their Happy Birthday page didn't have it.

So the closest I could dig up is from the GUIdebook:

<http://www.guidebookgallery.org/guis/kde>

------
nailer
Mixed emotions:

KDE didn't win the world for the Linux / OSS desktop, but it did create what
we know as Webkit, one of the major players in the app platform that's
replacing the desktop.

~~~
emilsedgh
Well, KDE and/or Gnome cannot win the world 'for' Linux. They are there to win
the world 'with' Linux.

------
superjared
It's been nearly 10 years since I've used KDE full-time. With the lack of
support for Gnome 2 and the clusterfuck that is Gnome 3, I'm tempted to give
it another shot.

~~~
acegopher
I have been using Gnome 2 for a number of years, but recently decided to test
a bunch of different wms: Gnome 3, Unity, awesome, xmonad, LXDE, and KDE. I
gave each at least 2 weeks of use to get over the "change" hump.

I hadn't used KDE since Mandrake days in the late 90's, and had a negative
impression from the KDE 4.0 issues. But have been pleasantly surprised at its
utility and configurability while still looking good on both my 10" laptop and
24" desktop.

~~~
moondowner
I'm running on Kubuntu 10.10 with no problems what so ever, using the
'backports' repository for the newer KDE packages, and running KDE 4.6.2 at
the moment.

I can tell you that it's stable as hell. If it wasn't I was going to be forced
to make backup of my PC and install 11.04, but It's running so great that I
don't want to waste my time on doing that.

On the other hand, with the release of Kubuntu 11.10 this month, I will, just
for the sake of staying up to date with all the packages :) and plus, becaue
of KDE 4.7! :)

